
The RfP is dead – Hello lean-agile-Evaluation, a disruptive approach to evaluate - MirkoKleiner
http://www.flowdays.net/lean-agile-evaluation
======
foz
The traditional RFP process is tedious and costly, in terms of time and
communication. I was a contractor for years, and often found that after
several days effort to craft a good RFP, only the last page (the price and
timeframe) were relevant and discussed. For the last several years I have been
on the other side, creating RFPs and evaluating responses from potential
vendors. Writing RFPs well takes a ton of effort, and organizing the
responses, which are all completely different, is a challenge.

I think this methodology could help. It's simpler for everyone involved, and
can get the hard part out of the way sooner, so details and creative ideas can
be discussed with a smaller group of vendors. I'll definitely give this
process a try on my next RFP round.

~~~
MirkoKleiner
Thx foz, I've experienced exactly the same. Furthermore this approach isnt
just leaner but as the both teammembers at customer and partner side also
focus at the social fit. In my opinion this got lost with the classic rfp
approach, but is as similar important if your partnership will fund at agile
principles

